# Status post mastectomy?



## codedog (Nov 30, 2009)

Would status post mastectomy , status post radiation and chemotheraphy   with absence of left nipple be codes  be codes v10.3, v66.2 , ? help


----------



## tinaboe (Nov 30, 2009)

Status Post Mastectomy would be Acquired Abscence of Breast Code V45.71.  If the physician documents history of breast cancer code also V10.3.  Radiation would be V15.3.


----------



## codedog (Nov 30, 2009)

thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 30, 2009)

tinaboe said:


> Status Post Mastectomy would be Acquired Abscence of Breast Code V45.71.  If the physician documents history of breast cancer code also V10.3.  Radiation would be V15.3.


FYI neither V45.71 or V15.3 can be used first-listed, but the V10.3 can be first listed


----------



## sandycopeland3 (Jun 16, 2017)

*mastectomy*

the physician documents patient had modified radical mastectomy of the left breast for carcinoma now has matastasis to the bone.  

Is the breast cancer coded as current or history and why?


----------



## greatbiller (Jun 19, 2017)

The breast cancer is coded as history of.  Since the breast has been removed, the breast cancer is no longer present.  The metastatic bone cancer is considered to be current.


----------

